# Leisure battery



## Bolero (6 mo ago)

New to all this we have a swift bolero 2016 can anyone who has one tell me where is the leisure battery located we can’t see it


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not sure about Swift. What base is it on? Fiat? 

Might be under a seat? Under the floor? In the wardrobe? Hopefully someone who knows will come along soon. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome

The ones in our autotrail are accessed through one of the outside lockers. Might be worth checking in them too and if not obvious perhaps see if it is under a false floor in one of the lockers.


----------

